# Injured Dove - wish I had two more hands!



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi everyone, 


Just got brought an injured Adult Dove...tail Feathers all gone, but clean, no bites back there. 

I think this is a Hen...( who knows? Sooner or later, one might be...! ) 

Forward portion of her right Wing a mess of semi-dried blood and messy loose Feathers...has an open injury there where I can see the Joint...hard to see what else is what there, but it is not especially droopy, and she can flap it ( I did not want her to! But she did at one point).

Her weight is good, seems like she was all round Healthy and Strong but somehow got nailed.

Anyway, did some inspecting, got off what easy loose Feathers I could...will do some gentle dilute Peroxide washing soon so loosen up the sticky blood aspect, and take some better looks...gave her 1/4th of a 63 mG tablet of "Clavamox" and to do the Pill-Pop I wrapped her in a nice comfortable 'Burrito' using about six rounds of Toilet Paper.

She really seemed to like being wrapped up like this, so, I tucked her into a soft towell, as a 'Burrito', and have her on my lap.


Made a fast image of her in 'Burrito' mode...


Sure wish I had two more hands to be able to both hold her, AND deal with his Wing issue.

It is very difficult with these Doves without 'four' hands.

My Vet closed at 3:30...Dove arrived at 3:05...so, no Vet till Monday.


Pigeons I can manage, or, somehow they are more willing to BE 'managed' for such proceedures...but these Doves, you think he/she will abide, all is sedate and compliant, you are just getting something started, then all heck breaks loose!


Oye...


I will try again some more in a little while, for now, I will just let her hang out on my lap with incidental other-Doves visiting, and let her be nice and warm and quiet.

Her Crop is about 2/3rds full anyway, and her injury is likely not more than a few hours old.


Thought to have been done by a Cat...

Poops look normal...


Wish us luck..!

I got 'Mothra' to hang out on my lap also, right in front of New-Dove, so she could see he was comfortable and easy with things...so...hope that helps...


Heck, I could not expect 'Mothra' who does know me and who LIKES being handled, to stand being examined at length, or to have a Wing fiddled with, without him being an impossible Wiggle-Worm..! So I will me very impressed if this one is willing...but, mayve she will be...I am hoping...


Phil
l v


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Phil,

What a pretty little girl she is. she looks pretty settled in that TP/towel wrap. Hopefully when you can examine her, the injury will be mainly skin and superficial. There isn't too much flesh there if I'm understanding where she is injured. Will hope there isn't any broken bones/injured joints that would handicap her in the long run.

Margaret


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Their skin is so thin that sometimes a mess on the wing looks like it's open when it might not be in reality. I don't know as I'd do peroxide on something like that--you'd actually be better to go with the dilute Betadine or Colloidal Silver. Picture of the wing?

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wishing All The Best Healing Thoughts For Your Dove, Phil!!

Love, Hugs And Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good luck with this one, Phil. The Mourning Doves seem to fall into one of two camps .. calm and willing to be helped or wild and crazy and insanely frightened. I hope yours is the former.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all, 


I had to run some errands earlier, got home, was so sleepy form short sleep all week I napped...up now, feeling dopey...making some Coffee, and will bring Dove Bunny into the Bathroom where it is not so cold ( 40s here, 50s in here, and been raining and windy ) and do whatever I can do, including a more thorough inspection.

I feel bad, should have got all this done earlier, but wanted to let her settle down a little after such a bad and stressful time she had had.


My guess, is that between the various gestures, and, Mothra and Dove Zilla being happy to land inches away and flirt and do their Dove-Calls, I recon she feels that there is at least some amenity here, and while probably a little fuss-budget as for being examined, my guess is she will be tolerant.


So, I just need to wake up a little more, then onto the tasks of her address.


Since I have never sutured, and still do not have the right stuff to do so with, even IF I could hold her to do so, I will expect to at least see what I can do as for closing the torn skin by other means, and to stabalize the Wing.

She has stayed put, in her light Toilet Paper 'Burrito', and out, so that is good...

Poops in 'better' light, show 'yellow' Urates, so maybe that ( Canker ) is what sloweed her down for the supposed Cat to get her.

I did try some Throat look-sees initially but she did not like it so I eased off for then...will see in better Light in a little while.

Started her on Metronidazole earlier...


Till next...


Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi everyone,



Exam went well...

Not seeing what I thought I saw initially when she arrived...far as a tear and visible 'Joint' but my eyes were tired earler, so, can not be sure now.

Anyway, did some light cleaning and overall look-see...made a little album with narrative captions - 

http://public.fotki.com/PhilBphil/december-1st-dove/


Both Wings seem to be not 'broken' but for sure sore and strained and were bitten to varied extents. Both hang well and return to normal pose when I estend them, so, she sits at rest in a Wing Normal manner, also when standing.

I applied a liberal amount of pre-warmed ( mid 30s out, and likely 42 degrees or so in here presently, especially with all the fresh Air that comes in, ) 'Neosporin', and this should help keep the Scabbing soft on the Wing with the possible small tear-area.


I did pull off dislodged Feathers from that area earlier, trying to clean and see better, and if there was a small tear, I did not see it on that round, and when I thought I saw it at the very first, it did look 'small' so...

I have no way to Suture anyway, so, for now, this is about the best I can do.


She has been a very co-operative Dove..!

I spent hours seeing if I could pave the way, and, it seems to have worked well...


Oh! They can be IMPOSSIBLE otherwise..!


So...so far, so good...and wish her luck...!


Those little Wings...


Oye...


Phil
l v


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

She's lovely, Phil, and I'm so glad to hear she is cooperative so far. I sure hope you can pull her through. I have a soft spot in my heart for doves. They are so sweet but vulnerable to predators, especially cats.  

Was that a cockatiel I saw in one of the photos? I didn't realize you had one. We have one too, a pied. He wouldn't get that close to a dove or pigeon, though. He's fearful and suspicious when we bring our doves or pigeons in the house.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, she is so beautiful and, for now, quite serene looking.

Her little rear must be very sore from having all those tail feathers pulled out and the wound looks nasty. 

If you can, tomorrow, try to get some Silver Sulfadene cream from your vet to use on the wing and possibly the tail area. It is just the best stuff for wounds I have ever used.

If you can't get any, I would go with the diluted Betadine.

Love the pictures. She is bound to feel much more comfortable with all her visitors. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

My gosh, Phil, *Dove Bunny* is so pretty, and you are fortunate to have so many "host" and "hostess" birds to greet new arrivals to "Phil's Phlat."

It looks to me from the photo of the wing wound from the rear that the damage is not in the leading and thicker edge of the wing, but more to the thinner, trailing edge, and a claw may have just ripped through the flap of skin. Of course, I'm not there to assess the situation in all its aspects.

Best of luck (to "Phil's Phlock"),

Larry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great job, Phil!! I hope she does very well and recovers quickly (and you can get some sleep!)


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Birdmom4ever said:


> She's lovely, Phil, and I'm so glad to hear she is cooperative so far. I sure hope you can pull her through. I have a soft spot in my heart for doves. They are so sweet but vulnerable to predators, especially cats.
> 
> Was that a cockatiel I saw in one of the photos? I didn't realize you had one. We have one too, a pied. He wouldn't get that close to a dove or pigeon, though. He's fearful and suspicious when we bring our doves or pigeons in the house.


Hi Birdmom4ever, 


Yes, 'Butter Cup' is a Cockateil Hen...

She used to be so demure and shy and so on, now, she THREATENS interlopers with that Beak and really can ham up the postures if someone is crowding her!

Of course she does not tend to 'win' the disputes, but she has become very confident within sensible limits, and is not shy to challange the Doves here ( in defence, never on offence) .

Really, she is perfectly happy to share Seeds with the Doves or Pigeons if they would let her ( sometimes they do ) , and she is disposed to be sociable and benign to others, and it is them who tend to want to hog the Seeds or peck 'at' her ( or peck her literally )...


She used to run away when a Dove would show up at her for-the-moment Seed grazing spot, but I kept encouraging her to "BITE HIM IN THE PuhToooty! and bit him GOOD!!! You got the Beak, Baby! Go for it!" Lol...and over time, by golly she would at least threaten them with the 'fierce' gesture! I am very proud of her...often they do in fact eat from the same small Seed pile and get along...and too, I scold the Doves if they do NOT mind their manners...


Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Phil, she is so beautiful and, for now, quite serene looking.
> 
> Her little rear must be very sore from having all those tail feathers pulled out and the wound looks nasty.
> 
> ...



I Maggie, 


Thank you...

Yes, I intend to bring her to my Vet tomorrow, I called them and left a message to set me up with a little time-slot...and I will see about the Silver Sulfadene Cream also.

Since I can not suture by myself, or have never done it at all yet, and I do not have the things to do it with, Monday, tomorrow, is the soonest any closure of a small skin tear could occur anyway...so, if we can find a small tear, if there is one, we shall see. But by then the skin will have withdrawn and firmed up and so on, so...oye...we shall see.


Anyway, she has been having her breakfast here on my Lap with her in 'Towell Cave', and 'Butter Cup' joining her...and she seems very comfortable and natural...

'Dove Zilla' flew over and was starting to peck 'her' Seeds ( Dove Bunny's Seeds, ) and she quite aggressively pecked him five or six times on the head, very fast, and he decided to fly off and not hassle with it...


Lol...

So, she is feeling better...


She is being very self confident, not nervous or antsy...I hold the little water dish in front of her, she drinks...I peck at a her Seeds, she pecks them also...granted, it is still early in her time here, but it seems like the various introductions yesterday payed off very well...and she accepts the situation and the ministerings as being alright with her, or at least not threatening even when annoying...so, I am very glad for that...

'Towell Cave' is really excellent for them to feel safe and warm and hidden, while still being able to look 'out' while on one's Lap...and, with this of course, to get the idea you are okay and 'safe' or at least tolerable somehow.

she was very amenible to me picking her up earler to get her out of her box and onto my Lap Towell...very stable and she did not fuss at all. She knows the drill now, and we have done it quite a few times, so she knows what to expect.

She is wanting to be with the other Birds just now, and I had to cover her up entirely! she is getting real interested in what everyone else is doing, and wants to be part of the action...she has that 'Look' and has been skooting OUT of her Towell Cave as if to take off and join the fun...oh boy, not yet..!!!!


Lol...

So...back into her Box with the small holes in it for her I recon...till next feed and Water time anyway...and I will get some other things done out in the Shop for a while.


Best wishes!


Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Larry_Cologne said:


> My gosh, Phil, *Dove Bunny* is so pretty, and you are fortunate to have so many "host" and "hostess" birds to greet new arrivals to "Phil's Phlat."
> 
> It looks to me from the photo of the wing wound from the rear that the damage is not in the leading and thicker edge of the wing, but more to the thinner, trailing edge, and a claw may have just ripped through the flap of skin. Of course, I'm not there to assess the situation in all its aspects.
> 
> ...



Hi Larry, 


Yes, the one wing has only a minor injury to the sort of trailing aspect...while the other has the more serious wound to the leading edge joint area.


Very very true as for the 'Ambassadors' here...it all goes SO much better because of them..!


'Crow Baby' was a fantastic Ambassador, putting at easy any new arrive.


I got a sick Kestral brought to me back when 'Crow Baby' was still here ( he was a Pigeon ) , and first thing out-of-the-box, Kestral biting and Taloning me like crazy, skreeching and so on, me acting bored and uninterested and just letting him, Crow Baby flys over with his wacky ways, lands on my arm next to my wrist, and Mr. Kestral stops, looks at me, looks at Crow Baby, does few more back and forth looks, is completely puzzled about what to do, decides to think a moment, then relaxes and looks blah-zay about it all, and just stands on my hand like a perfect 'Book end' or something...

Anyway, Mr. "K" of course was only here for a little while, pending his being brought to the 'heavy' Vet cause of the rules on all that...

But...

You can't beat having some good 'Greeters' around..! They can really cut through the ice fast...


Phil
l v


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so encouraged to hear Dove Bunny is doing better, Phil. And Buttercup sounds like a tough chick. Our cockatiel Adrian is afraid of everything. Not without good reason, though. My lovebird, Lovey, enjoys tormenting him whenever he can. For this reason we don't usually let them out at the same time, but Steve sometimes does. If we don't watch closely, Lovey lies in wait and pulls Adrian's tail or nips at his toes.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Birdmom4ever said:


> I'm so encouraged to hear Dove Bunny is doing better, Phil. And Buttercup sounds like a tough chick. Our cockatiel Adrian is afraid of everything. Not without good reason, though. My lovebird, Lovey, enjoys tormenting him whenever he can. For this reason we don't usually let them out at the same time, but Steve sometimes does. If we don't watch closely, Lovey lies in wait and pulls Adrian's tail or nips at his toes.



Ohhhhhh...ouch...!


Little 'Butter Cup' is pretty small really...Long, quite slender compared to the Doves, but I doubt she weighs 2/3rd of even the smaller Dove 'Mothra'...and he barely tips the scales at 100 grams if memory serve...

But, she holds her own very well...

She gets nailed now and then by a peck from some Pigeon, skreeches holy-heck momentarily, flys off...and is perfectly fine a moment later with no hard feelings...

I KNOW she could intimidate the Pigeons better with her lashing, 'snarling' Beak gestures, if she would not back down, because when she does do this, they really pause and reconsider! and sometimes have moved on and let her have the Seeds!

She can look so fierce when she wants to! All 70 or so, well fed, all muscle, grams of her..!


Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...litle Dove-Bunny was an exemplary 'Trooper' today, very brave and amazingly willing to be compliant...being twisted this way and that for her exam at the Vets, and everything...

Sure enough, as I had thought I saw initially, there was a small tear right at the wrist, and, the broken end of the Bone leading to the wrist, showing through the openening of the skin...

So, we got things cleaned off a little more, pulled out some more feathers there to see better, and she got a few stitches with the Bone-end tucked back in and lined up...and, we came home.

A friend of mine had some errands to run also, so he drove, and I held her up comfortable at eye level in Hand Nest of sorts, for her to see all the scenery going by, there and back, and she really seemed to like that, and was very well behaved all through with but one or two brief wiggle-worm moments that soon passed.

And Oye, is she wants to be a Wiggle Worm, all one can do is make a loose 'finger cage' and wait for it to blow over..! 

She is strong too..!


I set her up a Cage in the Office here, with a small Box on it's side in the Cage, with a soft cloth in it, and, another draped over the top of the small Box to make for a few inches only of opening...

She took right to it, walked right in to her little 'Dove Cave' and seemed very comfortable with it.

So, we will see how that goes...I expect she will be fine having the option of being hidden and discrete like that, and, to be able to come out if she likes too. 


So, thats the update of her adventures at this point of things...

Had her on my lap ( on Towell Cave with her Head at the opening, ) the last half hour, and she put away a nice supper of Seeds...


Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Soundin' really good, Phil!

Sending her warm healing thoughts with hugs and scritches!

You take care of yourself too!

HOWDY to all the birdies and Buttercup too!!

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Phil. I'm glad the vet was able to treat this lovely little dove. 

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks Terry..!


Oye...if I just had someone who could hold them correctly for me to inspect and do some things, I would would have been good to go on all but the sutures, and, probably, I could have got some at one of the supply places near by and been good on that part and had it all done on Saturday.

I feel really bad that because I have no one to hold them for me, that delays like this occur sometimes...and this also has delayed my Suture practicing, but I was a very good Seamster on altering Clothes, so...this seems very straightforward for seeing it done quite a few times now.


My pal, neighbor and old friend, who drove today...unfortunately he can not handle the 'sight of blood' or related things, or he'd be glad to help.

None of the girls I know who would help, live anywhere near, or, else they moved out of town anyway...

I need to get out more, find more friends!

Lol...

Anyway, little Dove-Bunny has a great attitude and is a joy...she actually seems to have a mode of being very much like "Mothra" and "Dove Zilla" far as her appearing to be not-scared or worried about anything, and, wanting to be in on the action when others are grazing and flying about and so on...so she has been at the front of her cage, looking out, and interested in the goings on...

And she has her 'Dove Cave' in the cage is she feels shy or wants to be secretive...


I added some more images on the Album showing her set up...

http://public.fotki.com/PhilBphil/december-1st-dove/


Best wishes!


Phil
l v


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh Phil - she is so precious! The pictures of her in the dove cave are adorable!! Thank goodness she has you to take care of her - and to help her feel comfortable, warm, and safe. Hope she just continues to make healing progress - we'll be watching for the updates


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, I'm so glad you got her to the vet and that things are looking up for her. She really is a beautiful little dove. She looks so cozy in her cave but I doubt she'll spend much time in there cause she looks like she is enjoying watching things too much.

If I haven't told you lately - you are a solid gold love.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so glad you were able to get her to a vet to have the wing taken care of. It's awfully hard to do it all by yourself. She's a beautiful little dove.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HI PHIL!

Just stopping in to wish your dove, all your "hidden" babies, Buttercup and the rest of the gang ALL THE BEST with...

Love, Hugs, and Scritches!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

oh! I'd help if i was there Phil!
i thoroughly enjoyed your photo albums! What ever happened to the baby dove? That was so cute!are there a lot of doves there? I know when i went to NYC with BB to drop and pick her up with Aias and Sabina, there were doves everywhere, but here in Boston i have seen them very few times. I could count on one hand how many times i have seen them!
Over the summer, i saw one at the park picking up small sticks, i followed where it flew to, and saw the momma dove sitting there while papa made a nest around her. there was only about 5 sticks there, the neighbors came out and saw what i was looking at, the tree was outside their window, and they went up and started yelling until the doves left. they never came back.
Same neighbors that call the cops on me for feeding and pour bleach over the birdseed i put out.
MEANIES!!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thank you Desirrae, Shi, Birdmom4ever, Maggie, "X"...!


She has in fact been spending ALL of her time on top of her 'Secret-Dove-Cave'...and she can see better from there, if being up there also means being VERY out in the 'open'...so, I may as well have just put a Brick in there for her to stand on, I guess!

She seems really easy and alert and interested in watching everything...she stands 'still' a lot, like Wild Doves do...and, well, she is a Wild Dove afterall, so...


Lol...

I will continue to have her on my lap ( in the 'Cave Towell' mode of course) at least once-a-day if not more, not only for 'pill-time', for a few more days, but, for little Seed pecking times and social times for her to have 'Mothra' or others land and peck with her...

And, my hope is also, that in doing this, she will not resume to be so totally "WILD" and spooky, that she will be forgetting that I am 'Okay' and so on...if I keep up the pattern for a few weeks.

If all goes well with the Wing, and she can fly again, she can get all the WILD and SPOOKY she likes once in free-fly in here, and thats fine with me.


Last night, she had been on top of her 'Cave-box' for only a few hours, and already there were about ten or twelve poops up there, so, looks like she has been eating well on her own in addition to our Lap-with-Cave-Towell times.

She has a long Beak like 'Dove Zilla' does, maybe, j-u-s-t a little longer than his even...where, 'Mothra' has rather small and short little Beak...

Interesting how the Morning Doves can have different profiles and Beaks from one another.

Though I said she was an 'Adult' I think she is a young adult, likely about the same age as 'my' two are...and I forget how old that is, but, 'young' anyway, young adults...seems like the Mourning Doves mature and just keep growing for several years at least, slowlly attaining their finaly filled out size...since I know I have had them far larger than she is, or, than the two Dove Brothers are.



Thanks everyone..!


Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

xxmoxiexx said:


> oh! I'd help if i was there Phil!
> i thoroughly enjoyed your photo albums! What ever happened to the baby dove? That was so cute!are there a lot of doves there?




Hi "X", 


Uhhhhhhhhhhh...which Album?


I get them all mixed up after a while...there have been quite a few young or Baby Doves come through these rooms...

The little one with no Tail in the images, self-released last week...

He healed up splendidly, Tail grew back fully, all his Featheres finally were very nice and so on, looked just like Dove Zilla all in all...he filled out nicely, got his weight and was all muscle and svelt...and was in free fly free roam for quite a while as he sort of grew up some more, and got his confidence to hold his own well, which he did! 

He had one 'bad' Foot from some prior injury, but he manages just fine regardless.

He'd assert himself very well after a while, and learned to get along with the Pigeons and compete for Seeds and so on...he was a little Champ for sure...

I know I almost never lost one, of all the many Dove Babys or Dove Youngsters...they all grew up fine, ( I only remember one not making it, a very young 'Quill Baby' one...otherwise, everyone ) got well fine, flew wonderfully and were accomplished indoor Aerobatic's experts, AND Pigeon Hassle experts by the time they left and flew off...so...I dunno...


The 'Nipple' one might be 'Mothra' or 'Dove Zilla', or might be one that was released...I know Mothra and Dove Zilla I got at a time when I was getting quite a few Baby Doves, many of whom were sick or injured, injured from high falls, Hawks, ruptured Air Sacs. privaiton and so on, and they all did really well...


All of them were little sweeties, some few regarded me narrowly, or with grudging acceptance limited only to feed times...and once fed, would scurry away from me! - and, all of them, once they grew up enough to start feeling grown up feelings and eating on their own out of inststance, they wanted nothing whatever to do with me..!

As it should be...
And by then, I could NOT get anywhere near them...


And all of them one by one or by twos or whatever, left and far as I know, made out okay...they'd leave and go flying outdoors, and fly back in come dusk or sooner...and, eventually, just not come back, I expect, once they found Dove areas they liked or were accepted into.

Anyway Mothra and Dove Zilla never did do the not-come-back part from their outings, and I could NOT get anywhere near them to catch them and give them 'The Bums Rush' outta here, and I was harried and distracted and sort of figured I would get to it at some point...

But, I never did get to it, and one day, out of the blue, they both landed on my shoulders and just sat there 'humming' or vibrating as they can sometimes, and they had decided for whatever reason, to be pals with me...so, we been pals since.

I never intended this..!

It was their call...!

And they are great Ambassadors of course whenever I get in a Dove...

In Fact, Dove Zilla had several times offered to feed Squabs or other Pigeon Babys I had gotten in...which is very sweet of him..!


I did not let him do it, because the Squabs he was trying to feed were WAY too BIG and I was afraid their Beaks would hurt his mouth..! They weighed four times what he does!


If I had a 'tiny' Pigeon Baby, and if he flew over and started his "I will feed you now gestures and sounds) I recon he would be a great surrogate dad...and or able to feed it safely for his own tiny Mouth accepting an assertive little Beak into it...


Ohhhhhhhhh golly...endless...

Phil
l v


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Dove Zilla sounds like a great foster dad and a good helper for you in your rehab endeavors. I have a few pigeon cocks like that, willing to feed other pigeons' babies, but I don't think any of my doves would be that helpful. I don't know; I have to keep the pairs in separate cages because the boys fight terribly when together. These are large cages, too. Two of them seem plenty big to me for at least four doves, but the doves will have none of it. They fight worse than my pigeons. 

We currently have a young dove in the house. I think it's a hen but I'm not sure. She's a pure white and was an "oops baby," as in "Oops I missed the eggs until they were well on the way to hatching." Her sibling died but she survived and feathered out into a beautiful pure white like her paternal grandmother. But her mom, for some odd reason, took it into her head to pluck all of Bianca's head feathers as they grew in. I had to separate her from her parents as soon as she started eating on her own, so she was in a cage outside all by herself. I felt sorry for her, especially when the nights grew cold, so I set up a cage for her in the house. She's really tame and seems fine with being a "people dove." I didn't notice until I brought her in that one of her feet is either deformed or got injured in the nest: all four toes point forward. But she's otherwise healthy and such a sweet, pretty little bird.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oye...

Well, the fix did not hold...

I should have wrapped her up like an Aegyptian 'Dove-Mummy' to really keep that Wings still...but, I didn't...I askedthe Doc if I should and he had said "No", so I didn't...

Now, I find both the Radius and Ulna ends have busted through a pretty big 'hole' there at the Wrist...and everything is a mess.

She'd had a snug 'Vet Wrap' on, on the Wing only, not around her Body, for nine or ten days, and she'd been pretty calm with no 'explosions' but I wanted to check things and long story short, things are not-good...

I could not seem to get the Bone ends lined up to where I felt good about it, so misaligned though they be, I now definitely DO have the injury and the Wing stabalized, pending Monday I guess, when we can see the Vet next and I dunno, get it 'pinned' or something...


Oh...yeeeeeesh, this is very disappointing...and I feel so sorry I had not managed this better form the get go.


Aside from this set-back, her Tail is growing back bery nicely from having been totally missing...and her weight is good...disposition good...


I sure hope we can save that little Wing...


I taped her up well, all around now, around her body fore and aft so the Wing can not move, and fitted a section of small size cotton Sock over her also...holes for her legs, poops out the back...so she now end up on her back every five minutes, feet sticking straight 'up', with a sheepish look on her face...but it is better than her damaging that injury any further...so...we will abide, and maybe I will set her up in a Sling if need be...or just suspend her by some String.


That darned break is right at the wrist...both long Bones broken clean across right there...and it is hell trying to get them lined up, everything messy and bloody there, so, I hope the Doc can do it on Monday and things can get back on the right track again...

I am thinking she somehow got things out of wack yesterday, and i noticed the wing was not hanging the same...so I decided to check things, and, sure enough, it's a mess...


Wish us luck...


Phil
l v


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Dang, Phil! I'm sorry this has happened with the dove. I've been there and done that a time or two, and it's very frustrating and disheartening. Let's hope for a really good outcome here.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks Terry...


She is managing really well in her 'Sweater' over all that Tape wrapped around both wings and her body...hopping five inches up to be on top of her Towell covered 'Cave Box' to watch things, hopping down...pecking Seeds, she is quite strong and agile.

Initially she had a few upside-down feet-in-the-air moments, or laying on her side moments, but looks like she has things worked out now for having both Wings held fast like this...and righting herself and getting about her Cage well...

I pulled her Water just to be safe...


Well, I recon from now on I will insist on putting any more unusual or fragile 'Wing-break' Birds into a serious "TAPE" wrappings mode ( if a little shy of King 'Tut' and, a nice well fitting 'Sweater' over THAT...

Long as they can breathe, have no pressure on the Crop, and can poop out the end, it seems like a very good deal...and if both Legs are not up to being spry, or if they do not manage to stay mobile and upright, then I will sling them Taped and Sweatered...

I like methods which work..!


Oye...


Love, 


Phil
l v


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello Phil,

Can you keep the bone ends from drying out? Maybe with an ointment. Not sure what is best to do here.

When I took* Rosie* with the broken humerus to the pigeon clinic in Essen, Germany a month ago, the head vet sprayed the wound with a disinfectant, and wrapped her with a cheap crepe-type masking tape (which house-painters use here with thin plastic "drop cloth" sheets for protecting furniture and trim and such) and is easy to remove from feathers. He first wrapped a piece of tape around her injured wing tip to the end of her tail feathers, to help immobilize the wing; then wrapped the wing to the body. He said she would never fly again. They did surgery the next day, and removed bone splinters.

The bone ends had died and tissue was turning necrotic by the time he saw her on the Monday evening after her Friday afternoon accident.

Hoping for the best.

Larry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Larry, 


Yes...good mention...

Both were 'wet' when seen...well, Bloody and freshly 'out'. I heavily slathered 'Neosporin' in a small folded piece of Paper Towell, and folded that over the injury site in such a way as for it to re-inforce keeping things put...as well as that it would sort of seal it once Taped...and 'Taped' it is...so...


Sometimes I just tape the primary Feathers together...sometimes I wrap a Wing and also tape it to the Body in one of several ways...and tape the Primarys together...

Doves are more likely to strain such constraints than Pigeons...and I should have really made sure her Wing was held fast entirely so no movement was possible...but too, I am not completely satisfied that the two Bone ends were in a right align in the first place...so...this has been vexsome from the beginning.

Their little Wing Muscles are SO strong, one instant all-out effort to 'fly' and no matter how well constrained, it will strain things internally, to whatever effect or detriment.

So, some of me thought a non-held-fast arrangement would be alright, which is what the Vet had admonished...seeing as she has the self-adhesive 'Vet Wrap' around the joint area looking very secure, and preventing flexing/extention, yet allowing her to lift the Wing if she wanted, and which she would do in stretching and so on...


Oye...decisions, problems, review, vexation...more Grey Hairs...


Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all, 



Well...brought little 'Dove Bunny' to see the Doc today, and as I had mentioned I think earlier, her broken Radius and Ulna which at the ends had seperated from her wrist and been sticking 'out'...well, what a mess, and not much to work with far as getting it tidy and fixed up.


We did well considering...the ends had to be trimmed back because the Bone was no longer 'live' there, and there was little skin available for Sutures to effect the desired extent of close...but all things considered, the Doc did a swell job, and she has next to nothing for an 'open' Wound there, so...fingers crossed, it will heal up and close nicely and allow her to keep that outer half of her Wing, whether it has compromised mobility or not, and I expect it will to some extent anyway.


She is the sweetest little Dove, and I know the proceedures were painful for her...and she bore up so very well and let us do what we needed to do with very little fussings from her.

Got home, and we did some 'Lap Towell Cave' time, with her pecking Seeds out of the Cave opening...so...I recon she is pretty glad THAT episode is done with.


I know I am...

She is napping now...and you can tell the ordeal took some of the startch out of her...so...blow her a little Kiss...


Oh! I just looked over, and now she is preening and pretty well looking her old self again...


Say, that musta been some Kiss someone blew!!!

So anyway...thats the report on her adventure today...getting that messy wing issue straightened out, such as we could...and hoping it stays and heals up from here...



Phil
l v


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow Phil - such an ordeal for both of you! I'm so glad to hear she's preening already though. I'll be sending kisses & dovie hugs to her and look forward to more positive updates. Thank goodness you have such a good doc. to work with. If you can, we'd love to see more pictures  Tell her we're all thinking of her here!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

With all the kisses and gentle hugs coming her way, she will be more than wrapped in WARM HEALING FUZZIES!!

Squeaks and I are also sending Love, Hugs, Scritches and Warm Healing Thoughts for her recovery!!

Looking forward to very positive updates!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow, Phil! You and the birds had quite a good day at the vet's! Good news all the way around! I hope Dove Bunny will do just fine.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I said a prayer for her, Phil. She sounds like such a little sweetheart. Hope you both will get some rest now and have a peaceful Christmas.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks Birdmom4ever..!



Well, we tossed the 'Sweater' since it was chafing the other 'good' Wing, but it sure was a dandy set up for keeping those little Wings 'put' ( well, she was taped up like an old Aegyptian Dove Mummy under that Sweater too!) 


I added a few more images to her Album today...

She is Strong! Healthy, loves to eat, likes perching on top her in-cage Box to watch everyone in here, is overall very calm tempered for a Dove, and as long as I remember my manners, lets me change her Seeds or Water and even lets me pick her up...but Lord help me if I forget my manners! She will "explode" and do the 'Dove-Thing' they can do So well...


Lol...


http://public.fotki.com/PhilBphil/december-1st-dove/


Definitely the pretty much 'daily' Lap-Towell-Cave times have been a real good deal as for her feeling easy and comfortable and not anxious about anything. It lets her accept my 'Hands' and being touched or handled gently, as if these things were merely something incidental and casual or even friendly, so, if anything, I get little chastising 'pecks' on my hands and fingers now and then, especially if she thinks I am going after her White Safflower Seeds, is about all, instead of her being 'worried' about them...


Otherwise, as many of us know, a little 'Dove' can be sheer mayhem as for any sort of handleing or examining or changing dressings or touching them or reaching into their convelescent Cage for needing to be do something, and so on, and without this 'ease', all of that is very stressful on them...where with this, she is not bothered a bit, pecks her Seeds allong with me even ( then pecks me too, or not, since I learned to finger-tip 'push' the White Safflower Seed toward her! ) , sips her Water when I hold it up, and is relaxed and casual as if I were just-another-neutral somebody who is no never mind at all to her.


Phil
l v


----------

